# Lost Yellow Hand Paddle after Vail playwave...



## Riverismymedicine (Jun 16, 2009)

it was right before the Teva Games...has my name and number on it. Please, please, please call or email me-770 363 5552 or garrardbama at yahoo dot com. Its a right handed yellow Power Paw. Thank you. Greg


----------

